# Modificacion de potenciometros



## morris888 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola, tenia una duda a cerca de potenciometros. Si uno necesita un valor determinado de potenciómetro lineal, por ejemplo 50k y solo se dispone de un potenciometro de otro valor por ejemplo 500k, es valido poner en paralelo una resistencia para lograr el valor deseado?

Por ejemplo necesito un pot de 50k entonces coloco en paralelo al de 500k una resistencia de 55k y asi obtengo lo que necesitaba?

Si se hace esto tendrá algun efecto en la impedancia, por ejemplo si se usara para un control de volumen o control de tono?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2008)

En algunos caso poner un valor u otro no hace diferencia

En otros casos el valor es importante

Poner una resistencia en paralelo, depende del caso, para ver si servirá o no

*Resumen:* Hay que analizar el esquema en particular para ver si puede afectar o no


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2008)

papel y lapiz, eso hace falta en este mundo.-

o el simulador si son jovenes

agarra el pote de 500K y le pones la R=55K

empezamos en maximo

POTE................ valor final................posicion
500k............... 49,5K ......................maximo
250K .............  45K  ..........................medio camino * (alarma )))))))))) (***) *
125K.................
55K.....................22,5K .....................casi el minimo del pote (en esta no ncesite usar la calculadora   )




(***) nota de la alarma: ............ puedes ver lo que esta ocurriendo , no ?

algo que se podia deducir sin hacer las cuentas.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola Morris
Si no te diste cuenta de lo que pasa con los potenciómetros, leé esto y contestale:
http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/potsecrets/potscret.htm

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 26, 2008)

Si le ponés una resistencia en paralelo a un potenciómetro lineal le vas a cambiar totalmente su curva, va a quedar algo más "logarítmico".

En pocos casos se puede hacer, creo yo.


Salu2!


----------



## morris888 (Oct 27, 2008)

gracias por las respuestas, probe soldarle una resistencia de 150k a un pot que decia A250k, la respuesta era un poco extraña. Tienen razon mejor cuando diseñe voy a usar el valor que tengar sin tratar de modificarlo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2008)

no es "extraña" ., te explicare:

si pones (exageremos) como en tu primer consulta una R=50K en // con un pote de 500K ocurrira esto :

en el maximo sera la R= 50K la que mandara ya que es mucho menor que el pote que esta en 500k 

aunque bajes con el cursor a la mitad sigue siendo la R que pusiste en // mucho menor asi que el valor del pote casi no influye , tienes una R=50K en // con una de 250K .............el resultado sera proximo a 50K.

como ves ya desperdiciaste la mitad del cursor del pote por que no afecta al valor final.

recien cuando te estes acercando con el valor resistivo del pote a un valor cercano a el de la R que pusiste en // comenzaras a ver una variacion util en el resultado final.

saludos


----------



## morris888 (Oct 27, 2008)

A ya ahora si entendi el comportamiento. Gracias

Aprovecho para preguntar otra cosa completamente diferente:
En un circuito como el de la figura, el cual es un amplificador inversor, que funcion tendria la resistencia roja que esta en la entrada inversora, suponiendo que esa resistencia representa la reactancia capacitiva de un capacitor que se coloco buscando que se amplifiquen ciertas frecuencias más que otras.

Entiendo por lo que decia el circuito que lo que se busca es amplificar más las altas frecuencias, yo se como funciona un amp. inversor, pero en que me afecta agregar ahi el capacitor?


----------



## asherar (Nov 4, 2008)

Acá hay un análisis bastante detallado del tema *en castellano*: 

Truquillos con los potenciómetros

y sus enlaces de referencia al final (ambos en inglés): 

La vida secreta de los potes (el mismo que #4)
Mejores controles de volumen y balance

Suerte !


----------

